# Love is the Spark



## tell sackett (Jul 9, 2016)

Love is the spark that kindles the fire of compassion. Compassion is the fire that flames the candle of service. Service is the candle that ignites the torch of hope. Hope is the torch that lights the beacon of faith. Faith is the beacon that reflects the power of God. God is the Power that creates the miracle of love.

--William Arthur Ward


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 19, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## speedcop (Jul 19, 2016)

Here! Here!


----------

